# Crc Raceway canton,OH



## CrcRaceway (Dec 6, 2011)

*Crc of canton llc rc raceway*

Crc of canton llc rc raceway
Crc Raceway in canton Ohio is open. The track is for 1/14,1/16, 1/18 and smaller are welcome.
The first thing to know is that this is for fun and remember these are toys.
Next is that this track hopefully is temporary as the plans are to build a much bigger building in the future and the current building will be the pits along with a 1/10 1/8 outdoor [[[[IF WE SEE THE INTEREST AND SUPPORT]]]]

We have brand a new I-LAP TIMING with RC SCORING PRO we are going to probably wait a few weeks to use the timing system till we see what the classes are going to be 1 class looks like 1/16 slash and rally car. Jumps will be removable so it can be off road and road course.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Crc-of-canton-llc-rc-raceway/216313271775804


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

please put some pics up on here. Directions and hours would be good too.
Tang


----------



## CrcRaceway (Dec 6, 2011)

*Crc of canton llc rc raceway*

-rc-raceway/216313271775804?sk=wall&filter=1[/url]

short video.


----------



## CrcRaceway (Dec 6, 2011)

We will be open saturday the 10th from 4 till 11 or till we get done playing and having fun.

Tonight also 6-11


----------



## CrcRaceway (Dec 6, 2011)

Racing tonight 4 -11 racing at 8


----------



## jbeck8176 (Sep 28, 2010)

What happened, You guys close up shop?


----------



## dirtdriver (Aug 1, 2008)

Great looking shortcourse track. Like the video too.


----------

